
AI will speak its own language soon. OpenAI showed the way - snowman647
https://medium.com/@mikecorp/language-for-ai-74e349e64a74
======
snowman647
The whole AI industry is switching from learning to growing AI from seeds. A
grounded language is another seed for AI.

